# Uber Settles FTC lawsuit Claiming it Misled Drivers About Pay



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/19/uber-settles-ftc-lawsuit-claiming-it-misled-drivers-about-pay/

Uber settled a lawsuit filed by the Federal Trade Commission today for $20 million. The lawsuit alleged that the ride-hailing app recruited drivers by misleading them about the amount of money they could earn through the app and the auto financing deals they could get through Uber's Vehicle Solutions Program.

The lawsuit claims that Uber made "false, misleading, or unsubstantiated claims regarding driver earnings and its Vehicle Solutions Program." The FTC says that, although Uber advertised that drivers could earn between $16 and $29 per hour depending on the city in which they drove, only a fraction of drivers actually earned the advertised amount.









In Boston, Minneapolis and Philadelphia, fewer than 10 percent of drivers earned the advertised amount, according to the FTC. In several other cities, the rate was a bit higher - fewer than 30 percent of drivers earned the advertised rate in Dallas, Phoenix and Seattle.

Uber also promoted the Vehicle Solutions Program as a low-cost way for drivers to buy a vehicle, saying drivers would get the "best financing options available" and have "unlimited miles." The FTC suit claims this wasn't the case at all - in fact, Uber had "no basis" for these statements. The rates offered by Uber were often higher than those commercially available, the FTC says.

By settling the lawsuit, Uber did not admit to the allegations. An Uber spokesperson told WSJ, "We're pleased to have reached an agreement with the FTC. We've made many improvements to the driver experience over the last year and will continue to focus on ensuring that Uber is the best option for anyone looking to earn money on their own schedule."


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber will pay $20 million and alter various business practices in order to settle claims brought by the FTC that the ride-hailing company mislead drivers on how much they would make driving for Uber.

The FTC said Uber had "inflated" its hourly drivers' earnings in online advertisements to attract drivers to its platform. "However, once Drivers have begun to receive their paychecks, Drivers have discovered their actual earnings were substantially less than Uber claimed,"  the FTC complaint says.

For example, Uber advertised on Craigslist that drivers in Minneapolis could make $18 per hour and Boston drivers could make as much as $25 an hour. In both cases, fewer than 10% of Uber drivers in that city ever made the advertised hourly rate.

The FTC complaint shows advertised Uber fares versus how much drivers actually made. FTC complaint

The FTC also claimed that Uber's vehicle solutions program, which helped drivers find vehicles to lease or own, advertised the "best financing options available." Yet, drivers who leased through the platform received worse rates than customers with the same credit score would typically obtain.

The FTC started investigating Uber in 2015 and  announced its settlement on Thursday. In addition to paying $20 million, the company is barred from misrepresenting drivers' earnings and financing and lease terms for its vehicle leasing terms.

"Many consumers sign up to drive for Uber, but they shouldn't be taken for a ride about their earnings potential or the cost of financing a car through Uber," said Jessica Rich, Director of the FTC's Bureau of Consumer Protection,  in a statement. "This settlement will put millions of dollars back in Uber drivers' pockets."

While Uber is still advertising earnings in advertisements, the company has a team of economists making sure the numbers best reflect average driver earnings.

"We're pleased to have reached an agreement with the FTC," Uber said in a statement. "We've made many improvements to the driver experience over the last year and will continue to focus on ensuring that Uber is the best option for anyone looking to earn money on their own schedule."

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-to-pay-20-million-to-ftc-over-driver-earning-claims-2017-1


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Drivers are wronged, FTC collects the fine monies!

What is right with this solution?

Why is there no clawback from Uber for the difference between actual sand claimed driver earning numbers?

For a $68b company, The $20m is only as effective as a mosquito biting an elephant.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Just as misleading or false is Ubers statement in the last paragraph about claiming to make "many improvements" to the driver experience in the past year. This company has no shame whatsoever.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

By settling, Uber did not admit to any of the FTC allegations.

This is called Uber buying itself out of accountability.


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

I think they knew they were going to lose. This would explain why over the past couple of months they have bombarded people with their ads for new drivers. Now that they have their "quota" they will be forced to advertise actual earnings and the influx will stop.

Koffee


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> Drivers are wronged, FTC collects the fine monies!
> 
> What is right with this solution?
> 
> ...


From the attached article.

The FTC will distribute the $20 million settlement back to drivers, according to the Independent Drivers Guild, an organization that represents Uber drivers in New York City.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

How do we claim tho?

Also we will prob see $20 out of it


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

What has Uber done to improve driver experience in last year? The POOL.....My boyfriend accepted 100 pool trips and only 5 were connected...This was a way to decrease earnings even more. Riders asking for pools and trip is 4 minutes away...Really? Pools should only be offered for long trips and short trips are a way to deceive driver again and again...He and several others have said bye bye to Uber...Lyft took referrals from Uber drivers, then lowers the fees...Both companies are worth billions because they take and take from drivers...I'm surprised the pool wasn't brought up in lawsuit as another deceitful way to take from drivers. Drivers are only working to pay for the cars. He's much happier now and we go out on weekends. The surge is like putting a carrot in front of a rabbit, then taking it away. Horrible mistreatment, just horrible. I don't think there is one Uber driver that cares if Uber fails. I think it's temporary job as most are moving away from it, finally. Reminds me of the pharmaceutical greedy guy. Karma always prevails. If drivers leave, riders will have no choice but use other service, but Lyft is following in Uber's direction, so maybe someone else needs to step up and take over this mess. Lyft takes referrals, Uber lowers rates, then Lyft lowers rates....Unbelievable...He's taking car to dealership that sole him a lemon, and huge interest. He has been a slave, working weekends, holidays, so they can play with each other by how low can they get at your expense. There will be a book about all. He's writing it along with several drivers. I'm just mad since I too fell for the crap, but very short lived since I saw the scam right away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/19/uber-settles-ftc-lawsuit-claiming-it-misled-drivers-about-pay/
> 
> Uber settled a lawsuit filed by the Federal Trade Commission today for $20 million. The lawsuit alleged that the ride-hailing app recruited drivers by misleading them about the amount of money they could earn through the app and the auto financing deals they could get through Uber's Vehicle Solutions Program.
> 
> ...


 Uber GIVES AWAY A Billion in China. Pays FTC $20 MILLION.
What will the Govt. Do with its $20 mil. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Koffee said:


> I think they knew they were going to lose. This would explain why over the past couple of months they have bombarded people with their ads for new drivers. Now that they have their "quota" they will be forced to advertise actual earnings and the influx will stop.
> 
> Koffee


" Side Hustle"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Official FTC press release:

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...ay-20-million-settle-ftc-charges-it-recruited

Uber Technologies, the San Francisco-based ride-hailing company, has agreed to pay $20 million to resolve Federal Trade Commission charges that it misled prospective drivers with exaggerated earning claims and claims about financing through its Vehicle Solutions Program. The $20 million will be used to provide refunds to affected drivers across the country.

"Many consumers sign up to drive for Uber, but they shouldn't be taken for a ride about their earnings potential or the cost of financing a car through Uber," said Jessica Rich, Director of the FTC's Bureau of Consumer Protection. "This settlement will put millions of dollars back in Uber drivers' pockets."

According to the FTC's complaint, in its efforts to attract prospective drivers, Uber exaggerated the yearly and hourly income drivers could make in certain cities, and misled prospective drivers about the terms of its vehicle financing options.

The FTC alleges that Uber claimed on its website that uberX drivers' annual median income was more than $90,000 in New York and over $74,000 in San Francisco. The FTC alleges, however, that drivers' annual median income was actually $61,000 in New York and $53,000 in San Francisco. In all, less than 10 percent of all drivers in those cities earned the yearly income Uber touted. The FTC also alleges that Uber made high hourly earnings claims in job listings, including on Craigslist, but that the typical Uber driver failed to earn those advertised hourly amounts in various cities.

The complaint also alleges that Uber claimed its Vehicle Solutions Program would provide drivers with the "best financing options available," regardless of the driver's credit history, and told consumers they could "own a car for as little as $20/day" ($140/week) or lease a car with "payments as low as $17 per day" ($119/week), and "starting at $119/week." Despite Uber's claims, from at least late 2013 through April 2015, the median weekly purchase and lease payments exceeded $160 and $200, respectively, the FTC alleges. Uber failed to control or monitor the terms and conditions of the auto financing agreements through its program and in fact, its drivers received worse rates on average than consumers with similar credit scores typically would obtain, according to the FTC's complaint. In addition, Uber claimed its drivers could receive leases with unlimited mileage through its program when in fact, the leases came with mileage limits, the FTC alleges.

In addition to imposing a $20 million judgment against Uber, the stipulated order prohibits the company from misrepresenting drivers' earnings and auto finance and lease terms. The order also bars Uber from making false, misleading, or unsubstantiated representations about drivers' income; programs offering or advertising vehicles or vehicle financing or leasing; and the terms and conditions of any vehicle financing or leasing.

The Commission vote authorizing the staff to file the complaint and proposed stipulated order was 2-1. Commissioner Maureen K. Ohlhausen dissented and issued a statement. The documents were filed in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California.

*NOTE:* Stipulated final orders have the force of law when approved and signed by the District Court judge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Official FTC press release:
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...ay-20-million-settle-ftc-charges-it-recruited
> 
> ...


" THIS SETTLEMENT WILL PUT A DOLLAR IN MILLIONS OF POCKETS . . . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

20 million split accross likely atleast 100,000 drivers across the US, even if all drivers drove the same amount of miles or made the same amount of money is $200. YAY


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 20 million split accross likely atleast 100,000 drivers across the US, even if all drivers drove the same amount of miles or made the same amount of money is $200. YAY


Uber made that per a day off of these poor drivers.
Real punishment.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, they were able to get off real cheap on that one. 

Be interesting to see if it goes to all drivers in that period or just the ones who started in that time in those 16 cities. Either way, probably talking about something like $2-20 per driver. Can they throw in a coupon for a free ride up to $5.00?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is a slap on the wrist. It's like a parking ticket to Uber. This is another good example which should be added to the Rigged Justice Report by US Senator Elizabeth Warren:

...
When government regulators and prosecutors fail to pursue big corporations or their executives who violate the law, or *when the government lets them off with a slap on the wrist, corporate criminals have free rein to operate outside the law*. they can game the system, cheat families, rip off taxpayers, and even take actions that result in the death of innocent victims-all with no serious consequences.
...

http://www.warren.senate.gov/files/documents/Rigged_Justice_2016.pdf


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Gonna see more of this with Trump in office.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

20 million ha!!! Part of it for lawyers and small part for drivers , corporates and Lawyers are the winners , not the driver's really , 20 million is really a small expense when it cones to uber advertising budget


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya it is like a football player getting fined 20,000 for decking a ref that missed a call.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If your not in the top 30%, you don't know what your doing and should not be driving. 

It is nice to know that feds are looking into Uber though.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

As part of the settlement, going forward they should put out the current earning average for 10hrs, 15hrs, 20hrs, 30hrs, and 40hrs week in each market. That would be an eye opener.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Except that even the FCC settlement got it wrong. Uber uses the term "MAKE" which to them mean how much money they gave you after their commission. That is not "EARN", our cars aren't paid for with pixie dust.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> For a $68b company, The $20m is only as effective as a mosquito biting an elephant.


Is Uber truly a $68 B company? Just because that is the amount that they presumably should get in an IPO, doesn't mean they will or that they have that kind of scratch available. Stock market valuations ( and this is one step below that, because it isn't a publicly traded entity yet) are often based upon expected future revenue streams and market shares, what a company is expected to accumulate, not what they've done to date or have in the bank.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Is Uber truly a $68 B company? Just because that is the amount that they presumably should get in an IPO, doesn't mean they will or that they have that kind of scratch available. Stock market valuations ( and this is one step below that, because it isn't a publicly traded entity yet) are often based upon expected future revenue streams and market shares, what a company is expected to accumulate, not what they've done to date or have in the bank.


You are correct, they are a roughly 12 or 14 billion dollar company based on cash and assets. The 68 billion is the valuation based on venture capital investments.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

The tipping point is nearing.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

grams777 said:


> This is a slap on the wrist. It's like a parking ticket to Uber.


The fine is a slap on the wrist but also consider that Uber is spending $1.55 for every $1.00 they earn. So far they've been getting by on driver turnover but that's going to be a tougher sell going forward. So far the public narrative has been working for them and this is the first razor cut of many. This is really bad news for Uber and this is where the bad news starts piling up.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This explains those hourly guarantees. They came fast & furious with them in Dallas for the 20%. Guess they had to raise numbers for FTC.

$20 million is a drop in the bucket for a company that burns $2.2 billion a year.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Koffee said:


> I think they knew they were going to lose. This would explain why over the past couple of months they have bombarded people with their ads for new drivers. Now that they have their "quota" they will be forced to advertise actual earnings and the influx will stop.


I really hope you're right about that.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

We need this is Australia. They used blatant lies to get drivers onboard and there is zero accountability because consumers love Uber so they can get away with false advertising to drivers.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Just as misleading or false is Ubers statement in the last paragraph about claiming to make "many improvements" to the driver experience in the past year. This company has no shame whatsoever.


What about Lyft? They pull the same scumbag stunts. When I signed on they were talking $35 an hour". BS! Both are just lying bloodsuckers. I am stuck with them for the moment, but man, I want to get away, when the injury is no longer.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Gonna see more of this with Trump in office.


Well, so far Obama has been in office, and look how things are. If Trump creates some decent jobs, a lot of us here will not have to put up with the leeches at Lyft/Uber anymore.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Well, so far Obama has been in office, and look how things are. If Trump creates some decent jobs, a lot of us here will not have to put up with the leeches at Lyft/Uber anymore.


I really hope so , I cann't wait to end this nightmare i'm living in , and get back to my engineering career , uber was the worst punishment I have ever experienced in my life


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

"We’ve made many improvements to the driver experience over the last year and will continue to focus on ensuring that Uber is the best option for anyone looking to earn money on their own schedule.”

Update from Fuber (Breaking News)

"Stop calling our drivers employees -- you'll bankrupt us! How long do we have to brainwash you with this quote? I mean, yea, you drive whenever you want, and since you make less than minimum wage, you end up driving more than you want. So, are you really driving whenever you want, or are you driving more than you want? We're guessing it's the latter."


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's the real problem...Uber pays off like a casino. Some days it pays off at $18-$22 an hour, some days at $7-$9. I honestly don't think they're rewarding new drivers, my read is it's just distribution. Some days you bite the snake, some days the snake bites you. 

Things I suspect but can't prove are tactics like surge baiting. Painting the map red to get drivers on the road but it's not real and vaporizes just as you arrive. 

Both Uber and Lyft still thrive on disinformation. Clarity and truth are the two enemies of the ride share industry.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> Drivers are wronged, FTC collects the fine monies!
> 
> What is right with this solution?
> 
> ...


Wtf!!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " THIS SETTLEMENT WILL PUT A DOLLAR IN MILLIONS OF POCKETS . . . . .


where or where will we spend our 50 cents?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Trebor said:


> If your not in the top 30%, you don't know what your doing and should not be driving.
> 
> It is nice to know that feds are looking into Uber though.


My market only 10% made 18 an hour.. I tapped out when the best I could wrangle was 15...

Heck McDonald's is paying that now aren't they?


----------



## SoThisIsRetirement (Feb 16, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Here's the real problem...Uber pays off like a casino. Some days it pays off at $18-$22 an hour, some days at $7-$9. I honestly don't think they're rewarding new drivers, my read is it's just distribution. Some days you bite the snake, some days the snake bites you.
> 
> Things I suspect but can't prove are tactics like surge baiting. Painting the map red to get drivers on the road but it's not real and vaporizes just as you arrive.
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft still thrive on disinformation. Clarity and truth are the two enemies of the ride share industry.


I've personally worked within a "Pay for Performance" environment for most of the last 35 years, including starting a small business in 1999 which I subsequently grew the shit out of it and sold to Private Equity in 2006. When I started that business, I had no guarantees of anything, at anytime. If I made it, that would be from my own hard work, efforts and discipline. But I could live with that, as I know I can depend on myself to do the right things to make my business thrive and prosper.

In January of 2016 I got activated on the Uber platform. Using the same customer service skills that I utilized in bringing a start-up service provider focused biz from zero to hero in 7 years, I made decent dough on Uber the first month out...maintained a 4.9 or higher rating, etc. What did I get for my efforts? Yup. A pay cut in February. Then another one in April, followed by a third in August. 3 rate decreases in my first 8 months, or rate manipulation in the case of the last cut in August when they "raised" the minimum fare in my market, but only after playing a shell game with the rates and the Uber "Booking Fee", which only resulted in an increase for Uber. Rather disenchanted for obvious reasons (like many of us), I've since limited my time on the app, as my frustrations have only become magnified by several of the things mentioned here.

Uber is definitely like going to the Casino. I've before referred to each pickup as "spin the wheel of Uber", since every PAX brings the next spin of discovery / winning or losing. But herein lies my issue, which FL_Dex touched on in his post. When we already know that Uber is manipulating various factors because we can see it, like when they raise the Uber fee but decrease the rate per mile, what about the manipulations we can't see, which FL_Dex and I agree would be difficult to prove. I know all the "experts" say never chase surge, but we all know that we've done it from time to time. But have you EVER chased it and actually caught it? Or did it miraculously go from the deepest red shade in the spectrum to blank in under 3 minutes as you moved in closer to it... But consider this intrinsically, and it becomes an even scarier thought: What's to say there's more to an evening or a shift full of crappy rides, minimum fares, and long distances to each pickup? What's to say that it wasn't so much "bad luck" as it was a systematic "attack", potentially based upon certain algorithm-driven triggers resulting from driver rating, recent PAX feedback, or a myriad of other factors as they might choose. Yet until Uber pisses off someone internally who comes forward singing all the sins he's seen, or when the Investors finally pull the plug; thus ridding them of the ability to pay-off those who might expose them publicly, it's next to impossible to ever prove this theory no matter how right I may be.

I recognize this sort of thinking is a bit sensationalist and is ripe with visions of the Wizard (of Oz) behind the drape, yanking on levers and such, but Uber has earned this sort of thinking. Is there someone at Uber reading this, and as a result I get "flagged" in their system so I get mini fares on my next 4 out of 5 rides? I wouldn't be at all surprised if they do that to any of us posting negatively on here and similar places elsewhere. This lawsuit has again proved that they cannot be trusted to be truthful or operate their business in an ethical manner...in any way. They have done nothing to earn nor deserve my trust, nor my respect. I can only hope that down the road, the courts (and karma) will catch up with these crooks appropriately, and expose them as the master manipulators that they are.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Gonna see more of this with Trump in office.


You mean, as compared with the 3 Obama appointees on the commission who oversaw this debacle decision? Couldn't be much worse.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Koffee said:


> I think they knew they were going to lose. This would explain why over the past couple of months they have bombarded people with their ads for new drivers. Now that they have their "quota" they will be forced to advertise actual earnings and the influx will stop.
> 
> Koffee


They've been bombarding ads since late 2015. Non stop. And handing out thousands just to sign up and do a few trips. So no. And of course they know they'll lose. It's not like they didn't know they were dishonest. They know what people make better than anyone else. But it explains nothing about ads. And the case started in 2015. They've had high turnover since I don't even remember but it was way over a year ago when I was reading an Uber spokesperson saying they have high turnover, and like half are done in 6 months (from memory, may not be 100% right).


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The important thing is that uber will no longer advertise at the rates they advertise. They got caught lying on the adds they are putting to get sign ups.

This will make it harder to recruit everywhere and they will have to be a lot more vague in their adds.

This is also a good win for us because it reveals how littl the drivers are actually making.

Hopefully this will curb the number of new drivers coming in and generate some surges.

Hopefully it will also stop new people from getting caught in these horrible deals for sub prime deals for cars.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The important thing is that uber will no longer advertise at the rates they advertise. They got caught lying on the adds they are putting to get sign ups.
> 
> This will make it harder to recruit everywhere and they will have to be a lot more vague in their adds.
> 
> ...


They don't have to be vague. They can be honest. Neither will work as well as lying.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Simon said:


> How do we claim tho?
> 
> Also we will prob see $20 out of it


No. I promise you'll see nothing.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The important thing is that uber will no longer advertise at the rates they advertise. They got caught lying on the adds they are putting to get sign ups.
> 
> This will make it harder to recruit everywhere and they will have to be a lot more vague in their adds.
> 
> ...


Dreaming is good. It cleanse some of the mental toxicity one acquaires in the waking hours. Reality is that those running this most criminal company are ruthless, clever, and have neither fear no any moral upstanding. They will go as close as one step removed from getting caught and sent to jail, settling their breach of the law with the other criminals we elect as politicians with a fraction of the money they keep siphoning out of the blood of the lowest rank in society. Today being financially poor in this country will subjugate you to the horrors of the evil that men can do. So the thought that Uber will slow down because of a small fine here and there is a pipe dream. This company is good at this game. What is interesting is to watch how far and long it will go before a law of nature curtails it or send it crumbling into oblivion. Criminals too at some point die and rot just like any amoeba.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The important thing is that uber will no longer advertise at the rates they advertise. They got caught lying on the adds they are putting to get sign ups.
> 
> This will make it harder to recruit everywhere and they will have to be a lot more vague in their adds.
> 
> ...


I have one of the Xchange leases, and asked for a copy of the lease at the dealership when I picked up the car. They told me I had to ask Xchange. I send multiple emails to Xchange to get a copy, they finally send me one of the papers I signed which states the payments and that I was taking over the lease (this is Xchange Access, which you take over the lease from someone who leased and turned the car back in). But I still to this day months later not gotten a copy of the original lease and all the terms. I have no idea when I turn the car back in someday if they'll tell me "sorry no it wasn't unlimited miles" or there's a bunch of hidden fees or something. I guess we will see.

I just leased it in 2016 though, so I'm probably not part of the settlement. I noticed also that my dealership is no longer in the program (several other dealers also are not listed anymore), and I got an email that I needed to do the maintenance at other locations and needed to ask Xchange for a location if I wanted to return the vehicle.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> What about Lyft? They pull the same scumbag stunts. When I signed on they were talking $35 an hour". BS! Both are just lying bloodsuckers. I am stuck with them for the moment, but man, I want to get away, when the injury is no longer.


Lyft is very good at pulling exactly the same shit as Uber, and then sloping off into the shadows and avoiding the limelight that Uber finds itself in.

The Pink One is just as bad as Uber, if not worse because, unlike Uber, not many people realise that they are a dishonest, lying, ethics-free outfit.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> Drivers are wronged, FTC collects the fine monies!
> 
> What is right with this solution?
> 
> ...


Indeed the ripped off drivers don't seem a dime. I feel bad for drivers that left full time jobs to drive for UBER. As has been demonstrated many times, even a minimum wage job with 40 hours a week is superior to UBER.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

And Lyft is still advertising $35/hr! In Savannah, of all places. ROFL!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 20 million split accross likely atleast 100,000 drivers across the US, even if all drivers drove the same amount of miles or made the same amount of money is $200. YAY


There's a lot more than 100,000 drivers in the US on that list. Houston is on that list and I believe we have something like 29,000 licenses


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

freediverdude said:


> I have one of the Xchange leases, and asked for a copy of the lease at the dealership when I picked up the car. They told me I had to ask Xchange. I send multiple emails to Xchange to get a copy, they finally send me one of the papers I signed which states the payments and that I was taking over the lease (this is Xchange Access, which you take over the lease from someone who leased and turned the car back in). But I still to this day months later not gotten a copy of the original lease and all the terms. I have no idea when I turn the car back in someday if they'll tell me "sorry no it wasn't unlimited miles" or there's a bunch of hidden fees or something. I guess we will see.
> 
> I just leased it in 2016 though, so I'm probably not part of the settlement. I noticed also that my dealership is no longer in the program (several other dealers also are not listed anymore), and I got an email that I needed to do the maintenance at other locations and needed to ask Xchange for a location if I wanted to return the vehicle.


If you signed the paperwork how did you not get a copy right then? And why would you even walk out of there without a copy?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a lot more than 100,000 drivers in the US on that list. Houston is on that list and I believe we have something like 29,000 licenses


I am guessing but I think the payout may be prorated based on something on the order of how many trips, how long we have been driving, etc.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a lot more than 100,000 drivers in the US on that list. Houston is on that list and I believe we have something like 29,000 licenses


Sure, I know that 100,000 is a conservative number which means it's likely $200 is a high number as well. I just know I'm confident it's atleast 100,000 drivers. Let's keep in mind that nobody really leaves Uber. You just stop driving and there are many people that have done this. Uber just wants as many people as possible so the numbers look good.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you signed the paperwork how did you not get a copy right then? And why would you even walk out of there without a copy?


Well they do it very carefully. They had me come in and sign the paperwork one day (with the signature pages carefully on their own and not with the rest of the language). Then said they had to submit that to Uber/Xchange, and another week or two went by before I could actually pick up the car, thinking I would get a copy of all of it at that time. Then when I go to pick up the car, and ask for a copy, the person goes in the back and asks, and comes out saying that because it's actually Uber leasing me the car and not the dealer, that I have to get the paperwork from Uber/Xchange. So they very craftily get you to accept everything and that Xchange will make it right later.


----------



## Homer Driver (Sep 20, 2016)

Does anyone know which law firm is handling the settlement?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, 20 million...

What's that like 1 hour of their income?


----------

